# Check out the funniest site on the net...



## Cruentus (Sep 12, 2003)

I thought this was funny. Apparently Jay Bell didn't think it was funny, so he deleted my post. Nice!  

Anyways check out: http://www.realultimatepower.net./

Click on "News" then click on "Cool Bow staff skills," and you will see the funniest Bo demo I have ever seen.

I was in tears laughing!

Also, check out the "Lawsuit" link. Apparently some parent tried to sue this kid. I guess he is only 11 yrs old? What the Hell!? Where are his parents?

Still pretty funny, anyways...:rofl:


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 12, 2003)

But, if you liked the bo staff stuff .. plan to spend a couple of hours with the Star Wars Kid
http://www.starwarskid.com


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 12, 2003)

the "cool bo stuff" on realultimatepower is the same guy as the starwarskid


----------

